# Our 2012 Beetle



## antonio-ch (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi 

My name is Tony, I'm from Switzerland.

Some pics of our Beetle 2.0 Turbo (it's my wifes car)


































Some new pics without Spoiler 


























































































































































Lowered with H&R Springs


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Great pics, Tony. And, welcome to the forum.

Bill


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Euro Bugs have better wheel gap, Nav and Climatronic... and Switzerland has better roads, cheese and chocolate. 

Congrats!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Euro Bugs have better wheel gap, Nav and Climatronic... and Switzerland has better roads, cheese and chocolate.
> 
> Congrats!



And don't forget better rear headrests  But no gauges either. And is Canada the ONLY country not to offer the 19" rims? I like them a lot more than the 18" Twisters.

Very nice pics. :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you take the rear spoiler off? Interesting to see the differences between the NA/Euro Beetles. I'll trade you rear headrests haha


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Such a great looking car!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Did you take the rear spoiler off? Interesting to see the differences between the NA/Euro Beetles. I'll trade you rear headrests haha


Good eye - first several photos without the plates has the spoiler. Second group of photos with plates does not have the spoiler. So yeah, I would say the owner removed the spoiler when they plated it.... or, it's two different cars


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

TragicallyHip said:


> And don't forget better rear headrests  But no gauges either. And is Canada the ONLY country not to offer the 19" rims? I like them a lot more than the 18" Twisters.
> 
> Very nice pics. :thumbup:


Switzerland wisely made sure they would not have the 'Big Balloon' rear headrests, found on 
U.S. cars, due to their realizing early on that Beetles fitted with the 'Balloons' could easily be
caught up into the high winds of Switzerland and be taken up, over the Alps.


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

hows the ride with H&R springs? bouncy? or is it manageable?


----------



## antonio-ch (Feb 28, 2012)

TragicallyHip said:


> Good eye - first several photos without the plates has the spoiler. Second group of photos with plates does not have the spoiler. So yeah, I would say the owner removed the spoiler when they plated it.... or, it's two different cars


It's the same car

We don't like the rear spoiler so we change the rear bonnet (I'm not sure if bonnet is the right name in english).

In Europe we have also a version with a 1.2 Engine (Turbo with 105 hp), and a 1.4 (Turbo with 160 hp), the 1.2 engine don't have the spoiler.

In Switzerland the plates are not fix on a car - we car use 2 cars with 1 plate. When we bought the 2012 Beetle we also had an old 2000 New Beetle 1.8 Turbo, and the plates where on this car at the time of the pics.


----------



## antonio-ch (Feb 28, 2012)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> hows the ride with H&R springs? bouncy? or is it manageable?


I think the springs are very good, but it dipends on the roads you drive


----------

